

Apple Pay and NFC are obsolete: This is how payments could work in the future - eduardordm
http://eduardo.intermeta.com.br/posts/2014/9/1/apple-pay-and-nfc-are-obsolete-this-is-how-payments-could-work-in-a-near-future

======
marcell
> You tap into your wallet and it says 'You are in Forever 33, 88th street'
> you type the amount of payment or the cashier number and that's it.

I don't get it. This sounds more cumbersome than Apple Pay.

------
brenschluss
This is how theft works in the future: You mug someone on the street, and
steal their iPhone. You run to the nearest store and buy a lot of items. The
phone says: 'You are in Electronics Depot, 88th street, with a purchase of
$3499'. You type in the amount of payment, and walk out, throwing the iPhone
in the trash.

------
ryanthejuggler
> "You open _Uber_ , ask for a driverless cab. Sometime during the ride the
> car tells you the ride costs $ 15.00 and asks for a payment. As you tap into
> 'My Wallet', the screen tells you 'You are inside _Lyft_ #412...'"

2016 is going to be an awesome year if you can open your Uber app and get a
Lyft.

------
oddevan
Square tried it. It (sadly) never caught on.

I know I'm being dismissive, but the title of the article is equally
dismissive.

